# Interior/Exterior Painting and Decrotive Concrete Finishes



## reelnutz (Feb 16, 2008)

I have been in this buisness for over 26 years and never been this slow , I know times r tough for all however if u r looking for any of these types of work i will give you a very fair PRICE in fact if u r building a new home or office i will give u your primer and labor at no cost.If your looking to just paint 1 or more rooms we have discounts there as well !~

Call Kevin with C and J Painting Inc.

850-626-6616


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Kevin, I need a quote for1000 sq/ft house, wallpaper removed from Kitchen & Bathroom. 927 Madison Dr. PM me to discuss


----------

